# Kukkiwon 2 new Poomsae: Bigak and Hanryu



## taekwondodo (Oct 17, 2010)

Rumor in the cyber space that these are the two new competitive poomsaes.
Bigak poomsae is for 40 year old BB and younger (2nd Senior Div???)
Hanryu poomsae is for 41+ (2nd Master??)

The question I would like to know is when are they WTF will implement these two new poomsae for the World Poomsae Championship.  It seems like the Europeans and the Asian countries already practicing and competing in it.

We are behind as usual...*sigh*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtA06JSE9zc&feature=related


----------



## d1jinx (Oct 17, 2010)

Funny... these were posted 3 years ago.... by ?TEAMUSAT????  

I watched the others posted by them too.  I wonder who posted this.

and actually more importantly, this was begun by the "old" KKW regime, I wonder if they are still sticking with it.  It was never mentioned at any of the KKW seminars I have been to....

It will be interesting to see if they actually do go through, cause the next question would be...  WHY THE HELL DID THEY TAKE SO LONG TO PUT IT OUT...


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 17, 2010)

We are always behind so no need to act like this is anything new. The date was 10/25/2007 and if that is true we are really behind. I wish we could be more up to date on everything, like do you know or heard if the USAT will be implemeting the new rule set for the US Open? I ask Master Sax about it the night before GM Park tournament and he knew nothing but the next day he told me I was right all those rules passed and how did I know that fast. I just said the internet is a wonderful thing. :asian:


----------



## d1jinx (Oct 17, 2010)

knowledge is power... I wouldn't be surprised if certain people close to  USAT have been working on this and have perfected it to guarantee the spots for a USAT Poomse team.... nothing like an unfair advantage


----------



## ATC (Oct 19, 2010)

These have been known for a while now. If you are behind then it is your Master of your school that is behind. USAT does not teach at anyones school. If they don't implement rules or add the poomsae into competition is one thing but it is up to your school to teach you any form or technique.

You really don't see any from beyond Taebeak at a USAT event. Does not mean that there are not more forms than that.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 19, 2010)

ATC since I am my own Master maybe you can help me, what I understand these was being discuss but I have not seen them be brought out for any competition. Has the KKW and WTF made these mandatory and if so can you point me in that direction, I pride myself to know just about everything when it comes down the pipeline but this was still on the burner as far as I knew.


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 19, 2010)

I would think if they were going to roll out these poomsae on a big scale they would teach (or at least showcase them) at the instructor's courses. They have not done so, to my knowledge. Were they showcased at World Championships this year? I would imagine THAT would also be the stage for them to be rolled out to the masses.

Until then, we pick them up from Youtube as an addition to the poomsae that we know.


----------



## d1jinx (Oct 19, 2010)

ATC,

I have been to 4 KUKKIWON / World Taekwondo Academy taught seminars.  3 of which were personalized with much one on one interaction.  Many things were discussed and not once was these new forms mentioned about being added to the curriculum.  

As for USAT's involvement,  no they dont teach at my school, they also dont pass along any information to its members.  oh, unless you count the referee seminars which discuss current rules and changes, or the coaching seminars which discuss... ummmm.... sometimes rules and stuff.  Come to think aboutit before the "Internets" most information came from USTU/USAT, the national governing body of the sport.  So they clearly are in the know and have been passing along information for years.

Now since this came out 3 years ago, surely someone there has known about it and its possible introduction to competition.  they informed us about electronic scoring before it hit the streets.

You see, I dont hold USAT accountable for "Teaching" me anything.  Just forwarding information, (which they have been doing for many years), and attempting to level the playing field for all US taekwondo-ers.  

As of recently, Have they been doing that?

(oh, its not on the DVD set from KKW either)  Thanks youtube!


----------



## Master Dan (Oct 19, 2010)

taekwondodo said:


> Rumor in the cyber space that these are the two new competitive poomsaes.
> Bigak poomsae is for 40 year old BB and younger (2nd Senior Div???)
> Hanryu poomsae is for 41+ (2nd Master??)
> 
> ...


 

As a person who has been to Kukkiwon recently and trained with the head Poomse instructor for Kukkiwon GM Kwan on several occasions I have heard nothing about new Poomse.

The Poomse in the videos show no spectators so no competition?
These forms also go agains all traditional aspects of what Kukkiwon wanted at least in April 2010. 

These forms seem more suited to Hanmadang or demonstration competion?

However since the power strugle at Kukkiwon and the complete replacement of the President and the board I wonder how that has effected staff and what the the true agenda is?

Good post good video I wish we had a translation of what the Koean coach with the clip board was saying to the panel of judges.

This could have been a selection for demonstration indiiduals as well. There are many custom forms that the collegate teams are doing for demo and Hanmadang competition.

One thing for sure having been to many national seminars the over 40 to 50 crowd 80% would not be able to perform these forms?


----------



## d1jinx (Oct 19, 2010)

Master Dan said:


> These forms seem more suited to Hanmadang or demonstration competion?
> 
> However since the power strugle at Kukkiwon and the complete replacement of the President and the board I wonder how that has effected staff and what the the true agenda is?
> 
> ...


 
I thought the same thing and totally agree...


----------



## ATC (Oct 19, 2010)

d1jinx said:


> ATC,
> 
> I have been to 4 KUKKIWON / World Taekwondo Academy taught seminars. 3 of which were personalized with much one on one interaction. Many things were discussed and not once was these new forms mentioned about being added to the curriculum.
> 
> ...


Exactly my point. It would still be your responsibility to learn any new form that would be an addition. KKW would not come to you to teach you, you would need to learn them yourself.

However there was some talk a couple of years or so back about adding some new dynamic forms. With jumping kick and such to them. There were two forms that were created but not added to the KKW curriculum. I am not sure off hand what the actual forms were named but assumed that these were the forms the OP mentioned. Our dojang spoke of them but did not take it any further as they never got officially added as required forms to know.

My point was that USAT has nothing to do with anyone being the last to know anything. It is each dojangs responsibility to teach the student what they need to know. The only thing USAT would be last or late in doing is adding such new forms as a valid form to compete with.


----------



## ATC (Oct 19, 2010)

Also I don't think that it was KKW that came out with the new Poomsae but rather the WTF. So if that is the case then the forms would be competition forms only. Not anything that KKW put out.


----------



## MSUTKD (Oct 19, 2010)

These forms were going to be used but they ditched that idea last year. By the way, the kukkiwon DID create them.


----------

